# صناعه البلاستيك من الالف الى الياء



## ابو يوسف (11 يونيو 2010)

صناعه البلاستيك من الالف الى الياء

لقد اصبح البلاستيك شيئا مقبولا في المجتمع الذي نعيشه مكونا حضارة كاملة بما يفرزه لنا من جديد التصميمات والأشكال كل يوم بما يجعلنا نقول بكل اطمئنان إننا نعيش عصر البلاستيك الذي هو راتنجات صناعية تنتج من تفاعلات كيميائية لمواد عضوية ، وترتبط صناعة البلاستيك ارتباطا وثيقا ببعض الصناعات الأساسية العصرية كتقطير البترول وصناعات الحديد والصلب والصناعات الكيميائية .

واليكم الملف المرفقات


----------



## aboobaidaa (11 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع راااااااائع جدا


----------



## علوية عماد (11 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng.mohamedafifi (13 يونيو 2010)

موضوع ممتاز عظيم الشكر عليه وتكتمل الفائدة بالرسومات الهندسية التى تُكمل المعنى .


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (13 يونيو 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافية اخي الكريم


----------



## jirar (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (15 يونيو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohammed RIRI (15 يونيو 2010)

لك كل الأجر على ه\ه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ابو يوسف (16 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## _mhefny (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ليك موضوع جميل


----------



## ابو يوسف (10 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hazem elbaz (14 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ابو يوسف (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسين حزام (23 أغسطس 2010)

لك خالص شكرىوتقديرى


----------



## ابو يوسف (24 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## ريم الصراف (26 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم الف شكر معلومات قيمه


----------



## ابو يوسف (26 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## moutaher (30 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور
اخوي
ماقصرت


----------



## cute_x76 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يا اخي الكريم


----------



## cute_x76 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

والله يا خي ربنا يكرمك اريد الاستفسار عن طريقه صناعه dop
dioctyl phtthalate , وخصوصا عمليه استر التي تتم بين الفيثاليك ايد والكحول الاوكتيلي افادكم الله مشكوووووووووووووووووورا


----------



## ابو يوسف (8 ديسمبر 2010)

هذه الماده تستخدم فى صناعه المواسير كنوع من المشحمات


----------



## sweet boy660 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوور على الموضوع


----------



## sherif_farid (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخى الكريم
فى الحقيقه انا عندى استفسار عن طرق صناعه قطاعات الكاوتشوك واللتى تحتوى على طبقات من القماش (تيله)
اريد معرفه المكونات و مراحل التصنيع ...واذا امكن لو فى طريقه للتواصل المباشر 
وزادك الله علما ونفعك بما علمك ...وشكرا لسعه صدرك


----------



## sherif_farid (18 ديسمبر 2010)

فى انتظار الرد 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 ديسمبر 2010)

اخى الكريم للاسف ليس عندي درايه كامله بها

لان تخصصي في صناعه مواسير البلاستيك

وشكرا


----------



## atmdtp (1 يناير 2011)

اريد بحث عن طرق تشكيل البلاستيك وشكرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (18 فبراير 2011)

اخى الحبيب هذا هو البحث


----------



## غريب الاحزان (20 مارس 2011)

مشكور 
جاء في وقته لانى عندى صاحب يريد معلومات عن البلاستك ....


----------



## ابو يوسف (21 مارس 2011)

الحمد لله الذى يسرني لنفع حضرتك وباقى الاعضاء


----------



## الجولاني السوري (3 أبريل 2011)

شكر لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (4 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## علاء يوسف (5 أبريل 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## ابو يوسف (5 أبريل 2011)

*بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم*​


----------



## salahifaoui (5 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## ابو يوسف (10 أبريل 2011)

​


----------



## salim khatem (22 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سهم عنتر (23 يوليو 2011)

مشور وجزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (5 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

الله يجزاك الخيريعني بالوقت الحديث صار البلاستيك مخ الصناعة ومن الشغلات الهامة جدا الي لازم كل مهندس وخاصةالكيميائي يعرفهامشكور


----------



## ابو يوسف (6 أغسطس 2011)

شكرابوارك الله فيك


----------



## م باسل وردان (11 أغسطس 2011)

الله يجزاك الخير
واتمنى من كل عضو لديه معلومات عن البلاستيك والمطاط ان يزودنا بها


----------



## Nexus (18 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير

هذا مايدور في ذهني منذ فتره طويله
ولقد نورتنا الله ينور عليك


----------



## abuwadiee (4 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل جدا


----------



## khalid elnaji (5 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا كل الخير


----------



## hopeeghospital (5 يناير 2014)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## hamza_al (8 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي واصل تميزك والمزيد من النجاح


----------



## Kareem abogabal (8 أكتوبر 2017)

كيفيه عمل مرونه في مواسير الصرف الابيض


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 أكتوبر 2017)

ردا على سؤال :كيفيه عمل مرونه في مواسير الصرف الابيض
من صفات مواسير الصرف - الصلابه وليست المرونه
​*Rigid Pipe*


----------



## فتوح (15 يونيو 2018)

الف شكر ابو يوسف 
موضوع متميز ومعلوماته قيمة


----------

